# Coat hanger bait threader works for any live or cut bait.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here I'm using the threader on my Hot Dog Catfish rig.
Since showing this to guys I've had reports of 28# - 23# 21# 
on whole dogs and smaller fish when the hot dog is cut down using a smaller hook.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

willcfish said:


> Here I'm using the threader on my Hot Dog Catfish rig.
> Since showing this to guys I've had reports of 28# - 23# 21#
> on whole dogs and smaller fish when the hot dog is cut down using a smaller hook.


How to make the Coat hanger bait threader. 
More fish and less missed fish and lost bait.


----------

